

Show HN: Using Wikipedia as a dictionary - pszczurko
http://wikitranslateitfor.me

======
pszczurko
Whenever I wanted to see how an English titled movie was called in another
language I would look it up on Wikipedia, scroll down and click the
corresponding language that I wanted on the left hand side. Well this little
app does exactly that. The query inputted does not have to be a movie title,
it can be anything that you want translated from English to another language.
If a specific language is selected, you get to see a side by side comparison
of Wikipedia translation and dictionary translation (powered by Yandex). This
app is not perfect, but it has the basics needed to work. As of right now the
app just picks the first Wikipedia article that it finds for the given query.
In the future I plan to allow a user to pick from many related titles that
Wikipedia returns. If you follow the link, on there you will find a link to
the source on Github. Let me know what you think!

~~~
kenrick95
Nice work :)

Although I think you should emphasize that the input should be in English.
When I tried it out, I did not know it and hence put in an article name in
some other language hoping to see its English name. (maybe you can do the
reverse of what has been done too :) )

~~~
pszczurko
Good point! I'll try to emphasize that more. And yes the plan at one point is
to do the reverse as well, or dictionary of any language to any language :)

------
java-man
I had a project to use wikipedia as a sort of universal translation memory for
scientific/technical terms. Thought of possibly making it into a service, even
though it's just as easy to look things up on wikipedia.

For all of us bi- and multi-linguals it would be nice to have a setting in
wikipedia to present languages we comprehend and filter all other.

